# Keep crickets and hoppers together?



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Can it be done, or do they not go together?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

I would be very interested to know this aswell as i currently keep locusts for my BD but would also like to keep crix but do not have enough space or money to set up another tank


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone know?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I would hazard a guess that the crickets MAY eat the hoppers when they are moulting if they havent got a varied and plentiful diet.
Personly I wouldnt try it.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Crickets are opportunistic eaters and will likely eat the hoppers. Healthy hoppers will be fine but any that are struggling a moult or have lost their back legs etc will be eaten... or at least hollowed out from by experience. Ive had hoppers eaten by crickets in a vivarium so I personally would just use two separate containers for them : victory:


----------

